# Find the Motor



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Hard to service motor


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

place is packed man


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

The pictures suck because there was too much stuff in the way. Here is a shot down the walkway. You can see the fire pump cabinet on the right.

I heard there are tours on how not to build a boiler room.

Walkway


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Now find the apprentice.

Find the Apprentice


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

At least they painted them gold, like finding treasure.


How many times did you smack your head on something in there?


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I was going thru some old photos and thought someone here might get a kick out of them. 

This is the back of the boilers. There are three blue boilers on the right and the geothermal lines come in overhead. There is a pump above the lines but don't bother looking for it.

Back of the Boilers

Geothermal lines


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

I love that jerri rigged PVC connection to the pump:thumbup:


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

Introyble said:


> I love that jerri rigged PVC connection to the pump:thumbup:


What? Where?


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

The story is that the building was a remodel and the original boiler room was in a pit. Since boiler rooms don't produce income, it was left the same size. The electrical engineer was a newbie and didn't know about motor starters so he just drew a little panel. The fire pump transfer switch was drawn in the wrong room and the heat pumps were in each suite.

Add an MCC, the fire pump transfer switch, change to main heat pump units and it got tight. The plumbers put industrial racking above the heat pumps to hold the multiple layers of lines.
Racking

They started in the furthest corner worked their way out of the room. The wiring was the same.

The helper was an important part of the installation. He is 6'6" tall. The height is only important because if you put his arms on a 5' tall man, his hands would drag on the floor. He was the only guy on the crew who could reach one of the motors.

They did give a little on the size of the room. They allowed a few feet on one side for the MCC and drives
MCC

and a foot on another side for the transfer switch. The transfer switch has a 3 foot rack to stand on as a work surface that folds up out of the way. (used for storage in this photo)
Fire Pump Transfer Switch

I'm not sure in the insulation helped much. There was more room to crawl around without it. With it the pipes weren't as hot.


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

dang. someone must have had stock in victaulic fittings. liked the shot of the vic 't's for the geothermal manifold. place is definitely tight.


----------

